# Chatroom



## Noodley (22 Jul 2012)

Is it borked? I cannae get in.


----------



## rusky (22 Jul 2012)

I'm in ther!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2012)

Can't you take a hint?


----------



## Noodley (22 Jul 2012)

rusky said:


> I'm in ther!


 
There are benefits of me being unable to get in then...


----------



## Shaun (22 Jul 2012)

I haven't made any changes and can access it okay myself. Have you tried CTRL + F5 to reload everything from the CC server afresh - does that help?


----------



## Noodley (22 Jul 2012)

Nope. 

I get to the page where it states "lobby" and "select a private/public room etc." But that's it.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Nope.
> 
> I get to the page where it states "lobby" and "select a private/public room etc." But that's it.


You got the keep me logged in box ticked when you log in?


----------



## snorri (22 Jul 2012)

I have a little window bottom right of screen 'Who's Online', it always says (0). I have never seen anyone in there, so don't bother going in myself to wait for someone to come along!


Edit...... Following info from rusky, I now realise this post was not relevant to the topic.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Jul 2012)

snorri said:


> I have a little window bottom right of screen 'Who's Online', it always says (0). I have never seen anyone in there, so don't bother going in myself to wait for someone to come along!



This


Sent from my FondleSlab using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Noodley (22 Jul 2012)

Crackle said:


> You got the keep me logged in box ticked when you log in?


 
Yep.


----------



## snorri (22 Jul 2012)

Also, when I click on Chat Options, it gives my status as 'Invisible', and I am unable to change status to any of the other options.


----------



## rusky (22 Jul 2012)

snorri said:


> I have a little window bottom right of screen 'Who's Online', it always says (0). I have never seen anyone in there, so don't bother going in myself to wait for someone to come along!


That's for Friends online not people in chat.


----------



## Noodley (22 Jul 2012)

Shaun, would there be any benefit in removing me from chatroom and then re-authorising me to see if that works?


----------



## rusky (22 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Shaun, would there be any benefit in removing me from chatroom and then re-authorising me to see if that works?


FTFY


----------



## Noodley (22 Jul 2012)

I knew when I was writing that that there would be some smartarse...


----------



## snorri (22 Jul 2012)

rusky said:


> That's for Friends online not people in chat.


Thanks for that info. rusky.


----------



## Noodley (22 Jul 2012)

snorri said:


> Thanks for that info. rusky.


 
probably indicates you have none  

Apart from the dolphins.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jul 2012)

rusky said:


> FTFY


 That's not nice ... we could always have a vote however ....


----------



## snorri (23 Jul 2012)

Noodley said:


> Apart from the dolphins.


I was out this evening churning them up


----------



## Shaun (23 Jul 2012)

The Friends Online only applies to people you follow, but TBH I don't think it works as successfully as it should; to see how many people are in the chatroom you need to click on 'Chatrooms' on the left (if you're using the chat-bar) or the tab in the top-of-page navigation - and open the lobby.

Noodley - I'll try the group permission removal/re-addition, but I doubt it will have any effect - it simply indicates whether the forums should load the chatroom files or not.


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2012)

I still cannae get in


----------



## Shaun (23 Jul 2012)

I've stopped and restarted the chat service - try a CTRL + F5 and see if it's working now?


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2012)

Nope, still not working. I'll try later with a different computer. It'll be this stupid thing.


----------



## snorri (23 Jul 2012)

Hi Shaun, Please disregard my earlier posts, the Chatroom works for me, now that I know how to use it.


----------



## rusky (23 Jul 2012)

Noods: Is this the error you were getting?


----------



## snorri (23 Jul 2012)

rusky said:


> Noods: Is this the error you were getting?


 
rusky, don't be nasty to Noodley.


----------



## rusky (23 Jul 2012)

Typical Scot. Wants devolution then complains when the chatroom doesn't load!


----------



## PpPete (23 Jul 2012)

never anyone in when I try...
Think Shaun's given me a separate (padded?) space of my own


----------



## Noodley (23 Jul 2012)

I've got it. No idea what was wrong, did not change any settings but I've got in. 

I obviously wasnae pushing the door hard enough before...


----------



## rusky (23 Jul 2012)

You have to pull the door not push!


----------

